# ECSD FAMILY FISHING RODEO Labor Day Weekend



## salty (Nov 19, 2008)

3rd Annual Family Fishing Rodeo sponsored by Escambia County School District Maintenance Department :thumbup:

Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
Captain's Meeting- Friday, Sept 4, 2015, 6:30
Tournament days- Saturday and Sunday, Sept 5-6, 2015

All proceeds benefit the Backpack Project to fight childhood hunger.
Great prizes! Great cause!

Copy/paste this link for rules, ticket locations and other info
http://ecsd-fl.schoolloop.com/maintenance/fishing_2015

Check out this website for more information about the Backpack Project
http://www.backpackprojectusa.com/home


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Is the captain's meeting mandatory?
Thanks.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

can you post the results please?


----------

